# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  тормозит привод

## sairet

Здравствуйте.
Скажите пожалуйста у меня dvd привод ( HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22NP20 1.0 ) стал долго писать диски и, компьютер очень медленно работает во время процесса записи, по рекомендации установил "DMA, если доступно" в "Первичном канале IDE" и в "Вторичном канале IDE"в разделе "IDE ATA/ATAPI Контроллеры", но в "Первичном канале IDE" режим передачи стал "DMA, если доступно", а текущий режим передачи так и остался " Режим PIO", перезагрузка непомогла, чистка тоже непомогла. Посоветуйте , пожалуйста, что можно ещё сделать.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Cheechako

Интересная информация, особенно о "чистке" (кого чистили - привод, системный блок, ОС?).
 Если "на вскидку" - стоит вспомнить, после чего появились симптомы (установка/удаление программ, изменение настроек), посмотреть соответствующие настройки в BIOS, соединительный шлейф; попробовать переустановить данное устройство.
 Можно посмотреть тему на IXBT'е, но не советую сразу следовать тамошним советам (без полной уверенности в своей способности вернуть всё в исходное состояние, ибо "ломать - не строить").

----------


## sairet

справился сам, если кому интересно, то надо удалить канал на котором стоит " Режим PIO", перезагрузить, система сама найдёт новое оборудование и установит как надо.

----------

